# "normal" film camera.



## ajacobs05 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have kind of a backwards question, because I'm looking for a film camera that isn't *that* good. 

I would like to get my mother a camera for christmas but she doesn't want to deal with digital cameras. She just wants to take the pictures, give the film to the photo center at walmart and them develop it. The problem is I don't know where to buy a film camera anymore. I'm not talking about a high quality (large) professional film camera. Just a decent camera, like if I was getting digital I'd get just kinda a generic point and shoot camera...the 35mm version of that. 

This might sound stupid but...Do they even still make basic film camera's anymore? Anytime I go to a store like walmart or best buy everything is digital. 

So basically...are companies still making film versions of cameras? where would I look to find one of these?


----------



## icassell (Dec 6, 2009)

Does she know that she can do the same thing with a digital P&S?  She can just hand them her memory card -- effectively the same idea and  cheaper than film.


----------



## ajacobs05 (Dec 6, 2009)

icassell said:


> Does she know that she can do the same thing with a digital P&S?  She can just hand them her memory card -- effectively the same idea and  cheaper than film.



Yeah I know...Which may in the end be what happens.

But since I'm buying a camera, I just would rather get her what she wants if companies are still making film cameras. I don't know because I've never had anything but a digital.


----------



## jbylake (Dec 6, 2009)

icassell said:


> Does she know that she can do the same thing with a digital P&S? She can just hand them her memory card -- effectively the same idea and cheaper than film.


Not only that, but most of them have an "Easy" mode.   No reason to jerk around with settings, like icassell said, " point, shoot, and take card to Wal-Mart", get photo's in an hour erase card, start over.

Also, some of today's point 'n shoot's take fairly amazing pictures.  Won't rival a good photographer behind a nice DSLR, but will take pretty nice snap shot's of the family, dog, lake, etc...

The last option is the "throw away's".  Those you just shoot up the film, hand the whole mess to Wal-Mart, you get your prints back, but the disposable body goes in the trash.  Not very economical; after purchasing several of these, you could buy a camera. 

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sjixxxy (Dec 6, 2009)

I think they finally stopped making them recently, but if you find an Olympus Stylus Epic with the fixed focus 35mm f2.8 lens, it would be a great choice for her. I was in the same boat as you with my mother about five years ago and got her one of these new for her as they where still in production at the time. She finally went to a digital P&S (which promptly broke) so I reclaimed it an gave it to my girlfriend to take everyday snapshots with. The quality of the prints she has been getting back are pretty smashing.

Very small camera with simple point & shoot operation. Here is one on Ebay (No affiliation with the seller)


----------



## ajacobs05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah I know there's always disposable cameras, but of course I'm not going to buy someone a disposable camera for chrismtas. I know the advantages to digital, I have a point and shoot that's taken great pictures for me.

None of these answer the question though, which is, do companies still make film versions of cameras like they did say, 10 years ago? If so, where is a good place to look?


----------



## ajacobs05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sjixxxy said:


> I think they finally stopped making them recently, but if you find an Olympus Stylus Epic with the fixed focus 35mm f2.8 lens, it would be a great choice for her. I was in the same boat as you with my mother about five years ago and got her one of these new for her as they where still in production at the time. She finally went to a digital P&S (which promptly broke) so I reclaimed it an gave it to my girlfriend to take everyday snapshots with. The quality of the prints she has been getting back are pretty smashing.
> 
> Very small camera with simple point & shoot operation. Here is one on Ebay (No affiliation with the seller)



Yes! I believe Olympus is what she had before...which has become lost which caused this whole mess. Whatever she had was pretty nice, although maybe not by today's standards.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 6, 2009)

These kind of cameras are a dime a dozen on ebay, or in 2nd hand stores.  Just check for two things:

1) It uses AA normal batteries--not expensive exotic ones
2) It shoots actual 35mm film, some of the last film cameras started using some crazy new film types.


----------



## molested_cow (Dec 6, 2009)

Since you are buying it as a present, you are probably looking for brand new ones. I don't know if you still can find those these days. At best you can find used ones. I'd strongly encourage you to get her a digital p&s and enlighten her. It's always the psychological hurdle that's the hardest. Show her what she can do with the camera with little effort. Use direct comparison to film cameras... like inserting the memory card is like loading the negatives, except it is reusable, and it doesn't get bigger in physical size and weight as she shoots away!


----------



## compur (Dec 6, 2009)

You can buy new Kodak Advantix film point & shoot cameras on Amazon.
Search for "film cameras."

Advantix cameras use APS film which is very easy to load and remove, etc.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 6, 2009)

compur said:


> You can buy new Kodak Advantix film point & shoot cameras on Amazon.
> Search for "film cameras."
> 
> Advantix cameras use APS film which is very easy to load and remove, etc.



:thumbup:

Or google Advantix Cameras and you'll get reviews on some of the models available.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a Canon Elph II that I still use occasionally.  It uses APS film and is very small.
Smaller even than most digital cameras.  It's comparable in size to a pack of cigarettes.

I love that camera...


----------



## Actor (Dec 6, 2009)

At least 5 35mm cameras are still available new, although they may not still be in production.

My choice would be the Promaster 2500 PK super, but it's not a point and shoot.  It's manual all the way.  It has a built in light meter.  I've seen on eBay for around $25.
Amazon.com: Promaster 2500pk Super 35mm Camera with 50mm F1.7 Lens: Camera & Photo


I think the Vivitar V3800N is the same camera as the Promaster.  I'm told neither Promaster nor Vivitar manufacture cameras, they just sell them.
Vivitar V3800N 50mm Lens Kit with 50mm f/1.7 lens, case, strap, Batteries | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

The Nikon FM10 is still available new.  I'm not familiar with it.  It may have a point and shoot mode.
Nikon FM10 Manual Focus Camera w/35-70mm Lens Includes: Case Batteries & Strap (52mm filter size) | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

The Kodak KV250 and KV270 are definitely no longer manufactured but Freestyle still has them.  These are point and shoot.  They are similar to disposable cameras but can be reloaded.  If she wants point and shoot I'd give these two some consideration.
Kodak KV250 35mm Camera | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

Kodak KV270 35mm Camera | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## Sjixxxy (Dec 7, 2009)

compur said:


> You can buy new Kodak Advantix film point & shoot cameras on Amazon.
> Search for "film cameras."
> 
> Advantix cameras use APS film which is very easy to load and remove, etc.



My vote goes well against APS. Is processing even available for that anymore which doesn't cost a ton? I remember my mom paying something crazy like $27/roll back when it was a well supported format. 

 I still think that format was solely responsible for the worst period in our family photos ever. We have so many grainy, low resolution images that my mother took during the late 90s that I get numb when I hit that period in the family photo albums.


----------



## Battou (Dec 7, 2009)

I would have to say a Canon AE-1 35mm SLR with 35mm f/3.5 or a Yashica (T) series 35mm point and shoot.

Both are pretty simple cameras that will not cost you a fortune to purchasse and for her to maintain.


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 9, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## PatrickCheung (Dec 17, 2009)

if you're still looking for one... i just bought a nikon EM with a 50mm lens (bought it for the lens, and because i was on a tight budget) for like $50 canadian.  nobody wants these because they're basically Point and Shoot film cameras with the ability to switch lenses.  works perfectly, love using it... 

it's an aperture-priority-only camera, so you have nothing to worry about except for the ISO of your film and aperture of the lens.  Of course, it's a manual film camera... she'll have to focus, wind, and adjust aperture (done on the lens) on her own... but that's not hard to learn.  


It's compact so if my DSLR is too bulky for me to carry, i'll bring my EM around instead, plus i have less to worry about if i have to take a quick photo.  for $50... you cant get a better deal.  

IF she insists on a film P&S, then go to a local thrift store and buy one... i got one for like $3... i barely use it... got it for jokes, but its fully functional?


----------

